# Lanyards



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone use their lanyards while trolling, as I have fitted some for the trip out and in in case of accidents (which can happen while trolling I know) but what are the chance of a fish pulling a rod out of flush mount holder.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I HAVE rod lanyards but never actually seem to use them. I will use them if going 'outside' fishing but haven't done a lot of that this year.

If you're fishing mainly protected water then they're probably not necessary (as long as you take care) but accidents do happen and it's up to you whether you want to risk an expensive rod and reel because of potential clumsiness.

A fish _shouldn't_ be able to pull a rod out of its holder, but it could happen.

I find them to be a bit of a pain as sometimes the lanyard gets tangled in the paddle, rod etc and when fighting a fish


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I use a lanyard on all rods religiously - because I know sooner or later I'm gonna drop one. I get a bit lazy by just laying the rod on my lap sometimes, and it wouldn't take much to knock it in. I use a clip system so I can easily move the lanyard secure point from one point to another (ie rear crate to front rod holder), and the lanyard itelf is elastised so that if I need to make that extra stretch I can without too much difficulty. And whilst its not ideal having more lines around the deck I've grown accustomed to it somewhat and don't get into too many tangles. My concern is not with fish pulling the rod into the water, but rather my clumbsy self :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I use bits of blind cord (window type blinds for those who are wondering about cord with no eyesight). About 2 m. One end has a quick clip, the other I tie onto rod butt using clove hitch and half hitch. Never had any trouble with even doing 3 rods this way. Cord seems to stay out of way most of the time. Just can't land and walk up beach with rod until unclipped  . Cord is quick to untie.

I always use the cord as the rods don't float and there is no second chance in deep water. I am not too concerned about the rods being ripped out of the rod holders. The holders are only bits of tube held in with duct tape but that's strong. And I know some fish hit incredibly hard, just ask AndyBear who lost his leg to a KG whiting (lucky it grew back, the leg that is, not the whiting). I am more concerned with times like, one rod in lap untying tangle when other rod goes off and end up juggling rods when dumping fish into yak or when fish hits lure hard and as ya get the rod out of holder, it slips from grip. So, more the times of higher stress when it is easy to fumble.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

John, I always have my rods attached via lanyards. I have them long enough that I can still cast and fight a fish without issue. I actually queried myself last trip as to why I am as paranoid as I haven't ever needed them and about 10 minutes later dropped over a grands worth of outfit overboard.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah Scott, I remember your story from the other day. Had me heart racing when ya said about it going overboard, then ya said it was on a lanyard. One good reason to use the lanyards - actually one thousand good reasons given the price of ya gear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I was just a bit concerned with having rope everywhere, but the thought of dropping a rod overboard whilst changing rig or unhooking a fish isnt good so on they stay and after thinnking about it shouldnt be too hard to keep them out of the way. mine are similar to everyone elses, 1.5m of spectra with a snap hook at each end attached around the foot of the rod and onto the deck line, I also have used one of those stretchy boogie board leashes which is also used as a paddle leash but its no good fishing with that on as it keeps pulling on the rod. Thanks again for your experiences.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I have lost a spin rod overboard which was not secured to the yak :roll:

I have posted this story before, but why not again 

I was trolling tight along a very steep snaggy bank when I hooked up something big, the fish had a massive first run, I took the spin rod from the holder to fight the fish, but it was quite windy on this particular day and my kayak was blown toward the steep bank (I was completely oblivious at this stage).

When I finally became aware I was far too close to the bank I turned my head to see the tip of my graphite baitcaster combo which was in the forward rod holder starting to spear into the side of the embankment.

In my panic (and without thinking) of my best rod being snapped I dropped the rod in my hand onto my lap....and of course the fish on the other end of the rod dragged the rod off my lap and into the drink!!!

I'd managed to save my best rod, but the rod with the fish attached has disappeared from view in about 4 meters of water.

After swearing and yelling for a minute or two, I finally decided to wind in the baitcaster and move on, then a brainwave struck and I thought maybe, just maybe if I wound this rod in hard enough and kept the lure near the bottom it might attach itself to my lost rod........

And I kid you not, it worked!!!.....the lure managed to cross the other line, and as I wound it in it worked its way to the rod itself and a hook caught one of the eyelets!!!.....and my lost rod appeared magically from the depths.....altho when I tried to wind it in I discovered my lure was now snagged badly.

Long story short, lost the lure, lost the fish.....saved the rod!!

I didnt learn tho, I still dont use lanyards, although this will change when I head offshore :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Dallas, but why use a lanyard offshore when there are no banks to run into?  Great story.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

A great read. I am still looking for something commercially sold to use for lanyards.I have asked in a couple of fishing stores and Bunnings etc - and get strange looks. I have checked the links on this forum and some great suggestions and I would prefer something with plastic end clips so I wouldn't need to worry about rusty clips/buckles.

Atm I am just using short lenghts of rope with a crude knot to secure my 2 rods. I spent a fair wack of my hard earned on them, so will never risk losing them.

Chris


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

> I have posted this story before, but why not again Razz


Dallas i thank you for giving me this oportunity to use this stupid picture.









I use lanyards all the time , nearly lost a rod the first time i went out on the yak so from then on it was a no brainer as to use them or not


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Always use lanyards on my rod and never disconnect at any stage.

Just a 1mm nylon cord about 1 meter with loops at each end, a loop through the something on the yak, and lassooed on the reel seat thread.

Only time it is a bother is sometimes looping on the net handle if I don't pay attention; if that happens I drop the net into the water [floats] to clear the handle of loop and just pick up again when unobstructed


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

The adventure paddle keeper is not very good. Occasionally, the front of the paddle dips into the water; when this happens while peddling, the paddle really digs in. Anyway, this happened on my second trip out - with the front digging in, the back end of the paddle lifts up violently - flip goes the rod out of the rod holder....I had only just removed the lanyard for rigging and had peddled off forgetting to reattach. Hence the new rod n reel purchase recently. Never again. Its an odd feeling watching your gear go down and not being able to do anything about it.

Lanyard on, its not worth the grief.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I use rod lanyards when fishing and some times they are disconnected when fighting a fish but if moving they are connected just in case


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> I use a couple of dog leads bought from the $2 shop for $2.99. Yeh go figure! I too disconnect them when fighting a fish, which means they are mainly attached all the time lately. :roll:


Good ol' Occy humour.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

PhilipL said:


> The adventure paddle keeper is not very good. Occasionally, the front of the paddle dips into the water; when this happens while peddling, the paddle really digs in. Anyway, this happened on my second trip out - with the front digging in, the back end of the paddle lifts up violently - flip goes the rod out of the rod holder....I had only just removed the lanyard for rigging and had peddled off forgetting to reattach. Hence the new rod n reel purchase recently. Never again. Its an odd feeling watching your gear go down and not being able to do anything about it.
> 
> Lanyard on, its not worth the grief.


That sinking feeling! AGGGHHHHHH. I have never watched gear sinking down out of sight, but I have watched plenty of good fish that get away at the side of the yak and they just sink down and away. I never want to see a rod going down like that.

My wife says I am too attached to my gear, but I don't want to lose any.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I always have my rod tethered, trolling or fighting a fish. I've never found it to be a problem so always leave them tethered.

I use blind cord with a sliding loop on one end (knot covered with heat shrink tubing) which I double loop and tighten on rod below reel seat. Other ends have carabiner type clips (also with heat shrink over knots) that attach to tether points on the Swing on both sides that the front most seat straps clip to. The tethers are long enough for the rods to sit in the holders behind me or to not impede fighting a fish.

I use same type of self-made tethers on my gaff, landing net, knife & anything else I carry.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXTzvD4AABjfgAASVCeQCgCgEAo/7/7gIACKhqp/qp+kyniTynqG2ohpoD1NBqZNQaAAAA0NAgUagrAv9qETDEfB0uc1m3QrqtFzGn71Tvlu4YKeysyfNplNyRLA6vMLngCxnBeTIQTmp65koavdED0ao1Tb4kRvhIxiLOPFgyEXyFkKJqW9bREzCvJXzELnVM6QivT+FhoT9f4u5IpwoSDp53h8


----------

